# Looking to start or going through adoption Part !0



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

New home girls, hope I have got the list up to date.

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moving in on 9/12/04 . 
*Bex *(Bex32): Approved at panel in April. X moved in on 8/11/04 



* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Caroline W*: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Now awaiting a suitable match

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, possible move in date in January 2005.


* Waiting for Panel Date *

*Everhopeful*: Waiting for panel date (early Feb?)


* Home Study/Prep Course *

*Ruth*: Currently doing home assessment

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Course completed awaiting allocation of SW

*Mandy* (MSW): Starting home assessment in December

*Nat* (Crazy): Currently doing home assessment.

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Allocated SW. prep course Jan/Feb 05.

*Homer & Marge*: Prep course September.

*Nicola *(NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course January?

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

*Shannis*: Prep course starts 2/9/04

*Morgana*: Allocated SW, Prep course May 2005

*Donnalee*: Prep course complete awaiting allocation of SW.

* LB *: Prep course starts in Jan

*Tracey H*: Allocated SW and attending prep course in Feb 2005.

* JenniferF* Prep course in January 2005



* Initial Stages *

*Nerys (lochness)* Sent in forms for adoption and fostering

*Pam (saphy75) * Sent for info pack on adoption

* Jude2 * Sent for info pack on adoption

* HelenB * Information Day with LA 17th December

* Nic (Hopingforbaby) * Currently considering the adoption option 


* Oh where oh where can they be! *

*Carol *(allineedisamircale): Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?  )

*Jo *(jolene): Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )


Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi karen 

please could you put me down on the list as going on prep course in the spring the sw said it should be march but soon as the dates are confirmed she will let us know

thanks

pam xx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all xx remember me!! sorry i haven't posted for a while, been enjoying life as a mummyxx all is going really well.   xxxx has settled in fantasticly well...  he just gets better day by day... we love him to bits... i just still can't believe he is ours... at first he was quite an independant chap who liked to drink his milk sitting on the sofa one end us the other. Now he is like a limpet!! He loves cuddles and kisses and laughs alot... Nappy changing is no longer an ordeal, i guess we have relaxed alot as well as him... it has been great to catch up on all the posts.. Fantastic news Ann and Karen we have been thinking of you as your second daughter moves in xx We have been busy getting ready for christmas and will put the decs up on Saturday... life is good     Keep being positive everyone, lots of luck and love Becky xxx   xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Love it here!  

Bex - glad all is going well for you, dh and x!

Karen - masses of love as you become a family of four TOMORROW!  Hope all goes fantastically well!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Karen ~ loads of luck for tomorrow......hope it goes really well for you all. So fab to have your family all together at last 

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Karen

Lots of luck from me too for tomorrow. I am sure the SW realise accidents do happen. I would have shouted in panic too. But that little girl knows you love her and i'm sure she was fine after a cuddle from her mummy.
Hope you have a lovely day with your 2 daughters tomorrow and always.

Love Kimx xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Karen - Loads of luck for tomorrow    Now that's what I call rapid family expansion   You're gonna have your hands full   but full with the most amazing experiences of your life   

Bex - Lovely to hear from you.  Glad all is going well with your family  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Karen, good luck for tomorrow.  I am sure all will go fantastically 

Bex - great to hear that your son is settling in so well 

Best wishes

J


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Karen good luck for your new arrival.

I've just had a date through for another foster evening on the 27/01/05 if you could put me down for that, as i was unable to attend the last one.

hope everyone's well

nerys


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Well here I am with my two girls sound asleep and can hardly believe what has happened today.  The day I have dreamt of for so long is finally here.  Today was so much more emotional than when we brought daughter number 1 home, I suppose because it means so much to have them together where and how they should be.

The youngest brought the eldest a present and the FM had written a message inside the card saying "This time I'm here to stay", I had to fight back the tears for fear of upsetting the girls, but they are flowing freely now.  She also brought the youngest a gorgeous chain with a love heart on for when she's older.  We've put the cards etc in their treasure boxes for the future.

I am going to be making my first shopping trip to Tesco with the two of them tomorrow.  Our SW thinks I am mad and although Rich is home he's not coming with me, as I need to learn to manage this for myself.  If things go horribly wrong then I can ring him to come and rescue me!!

Bex - glad to hear that your little one is settling well.  Our eldest is very clingy now too and is so funny.  The SW's cannot believe how she has developed in such a short space of time.  Any news on X's sister?

Pam - good luck and hope you have a definite date for your prep course soon.

Nerys - hope you are now feeling stronger and can attend this mnext meeting, sending you positive thoughts 

Not much else to say really.  Just smiling contentedly knowing this is going to be the best Xmas ever.

Bye for now
love
Karen x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Ahhhhhhhh Karen, contentment and family pride, fantastic!

Roll on Christmas! and good luck at Tesco's tomorrow!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Karen

I am so pleased for you and love reading your posts.

I hope you have a wonderful family Christmas  

Nicky x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Karen

A lovely emotional post. I am wishing you Rich and your daughters THE most HAPPY CHRISTMAS.

I am sure you will manage fine shopping tomorrow. Good luck.

love Kimx  x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Karen

fantastic to read your post (eyes filled up again) so pleased everything went well hun

good luck shopping today, although i'm sure you'll be fine

luv pam xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Karen,

good luck in Tescos!! And have a fab christmas!

XXruth.


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Karen
What a wonderful post - you can feel your happiness.
Lots of love again,  Bev H xxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Karen - wonderful news that all is going so well.  Enjoy Tescos  

J


----------



## Natasha (Sep 21, 2004)

Karen 
Congratulations on your girls. Hope Tescos went ok!!! 
Have a lovely Christmas 
Tasha


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Congratulations Karen! You and Rich are going to have a lovely Christmas this year with your special girls. 

Helen
X


----------



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Karen and Bex,

It is so inspirational to read your wonderful posts, brimming full of love and excitement. Wishing you all the very best at this special time and wishing you the best christamas ever !! Father Christmas is going to be busy this year!!
 
Love Selina xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Last night went well, youngest slep through and was smiling liek a cheshire cat and kicking her legs in delight to see me thids morning, felt a million dollars.  Well I managed it round Tesco's without a fuss from either of them.  I felt so proud to be pushing them round and even prouder when I bumped into someone I went to school with.

We've been and got the Xmas tree today and are going to put all the decorations up on Sunday when they have gone to bed.  Can't wait to see their faces on Monday morning.  They are playing alot more nicely together and the eldest is helping me out with alot of things.  The only thing is she wants to keep picking up her sister.  Infact she has just learnt to say "Sister" and uses the word all the time now.

My SIL has brought a musical version of the night before Xmas and she has wrapped it up as an Xmas Eve present for them, so I will have to read that to them before bedtime. Rich can't wait to drink the whisky and eat the mince pie that Santa will be too busy to eat and drink and so it looks like I'm left with Rudolph's carrot!!

We've brought and shared a nice expensive bottle of wine to celebrate being a family tonight, so feeling quite happy and contented.  Rich is off to buy my Xmas pressie tomorrow and so I'll take the girls to the ducks and walk off the biscuits I've now become accustomed to with being at home.  It is lovely to have people cooing over the girls.

I am inteding on making a day trip to the April meet up, so can't wait to see some of you there.

TTFN
Love
Karen x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Oh Karen

I really cant wait to meet you and your girls.
Love Kim x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

You are going to have the best Christmas ever, all of you !!!
and can I say...................
Very Well deserved one at that  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jo

Just seen your profile.  Sorry to hear it wasn't lucky 7 but hope that you find some hope with the adoption route.  You know where I am if you need any advice.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Karen, you shouldn't have said that, you will be sorry   

We have sent off for some bits from NCH and our local authority, have a book to read through, so looking forward to that :0

We are so excited, i read all your posts and they just make me smile and feel so warm inside 

Maybe we can't have a child of our own, but we know we have so much love and hopefully we might be able to share that with a child or hopefully children we can call ours.

Your post are so inspiring, thank you karen for that 

Love Jo
x x x 

have a good time putting your family tree up


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Karen 

sounds like you are having a great time - you have a good right to  feel as proud as punch - you are doing a wonderful thing for your two girls as well as them doing a wonderful thing for you 

can just imagine their faces on Monday


luv
LB
X


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jo

Anything to help, and I mean that.  A good book to read is the Adoption Experience by Ann Morris.  

I felt the same, knowing we had so much to give and no where really to re-direct that energy.  Two of my ex-bosses could'nt have children and both were very bitter, that became a lasting impression and I didn't want that to be me (I am not tarring everyone with this brush, it was just how these two individuals were).

I didn't think I could feel this way about someone elses children, but i love my little girls as if i'd given birth to them myself.  I don't know if you saw the poem I put on the last thread, but that sums up exactly how I feel.

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Yep I did Karen, it is gorgeous, i have kept it for our children on day   ( Hope you don't mind) 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Where is everyone?

Well I had my first day on my own today with both of the girls and it was'n't too bad.  My only problem now is the eldest one doesn't have her afternoon nap as the times don't coincide and she's then far too busy playing with her sister by the time she needs it.  Only trouble is she is vile just before she is due a nap and then vile when she has gone past it.  The godsend is she is going straight down at night without whinging (not that she was bad anyway).  The last three nights, they have both slept through the night.

Well just a quickie from me tonight as I've popped on between chores.  Hope everyone is well and we can have some more good news before Xmas.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Karen

I'm still around, but not posting very often as there's nothing to report! We are just praying that SW gets back upto speed and eventually gets the Form F proof to read!!! It's anxious not knowing. I'll be a lot more relaxed and happier when we've had panel date confirmed... then we'll feel like we've got something to aim for again! Don't feel like nagging, as me ringing every two minutes might just be dragging her away from the most important job she's trying to complete!!!! So I'll let it well alone (for now) and just try to keep faith that we will hear something soon  !!!

Anyway, it's great to read your posts... you've finally made it! Has it sunk in yet? We've got the baby's room ready and have been buying a few odd things, and people keep talking "children" to us, and I laugh because it doesn't seem real. It's fine talking about having children, but I don't think it's sunk it yet that we will be parents  - Scary! But very nice feeling! 

You've come so far and now have your girls at home and getting ready for Santa. 
It'll be soon be here and you'll have to make sure you've got the camera and camcorder all charged up and ready to go on overtime!!!

Well that's me all talked out tonight. I'll be posting again before crimble, but until then, enjoy every moment... 
Bye for now

E x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Karen

Everyone one must be out christmas shopping   it has been a bit quite, but I am still hear and loving your little updates. 

We have our SW visit tomorrow night so Dh and I have been doing our home work  .

Planning to do the last of my crimbo shopping tomorrow and post the remaining xmas cards.

TTFN Mandyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever,

We must have been posting at the same time   

Wow you sound so organised doing the bedroom etc. 

I know what you mean about all this talk of children, i can't quite get my head round it at times, but I can't wait to be joining karen and Bex asap   

Roll on 2005, the year we finally become mummys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Mandyxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

all

I've been reading this thread for a bit now and it has bought tears to my eyes,tears of happiness watching all this fantastic news. Karen and Bex you are finally Mummies wow amazing and what a great time of year to become mummies which Xmas just around the corner.Great Stuff.
As for me well just looking at my profile we have had a mare of things but thankfully now we are on our way to adoption and will go on the prep course 2nd Feb 05 (really excited).
I wish everyone here all the best on their journeys and hope 2005 will be the best year.

Love always
Georgia
xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hello,

I've been waiting to have something to say before posting anything, and finally I do! We exchanged contracts on our house yesterday and move in on friday......maybe I can start feeling more christmassy now.  

SW is on the case and we're arranging a visit for early january.  

I suppose as I'm at work now I'd better go do some....


tata,
Ruth.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Nothing happening here either.    SW supposed to be doing the home visit in Dec with a view to us going on prep course in Jan but we have heard nothing yet so not looking like the home visit will be in Dec after all -    So that puts back the prep course for us to March  

All the best to everyone else.

J


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi girls

i'm still here lurking   

still waiting for confirmation and dates for the prep course in march

karen so pleased all is going well hun, sorry but i did have to chuckle about your dd being vile, reminded me of the poem about the little girl with the little curl    at least they both been sleeping right through the night xx

Ever you are organized having the babies room ready   i'm sooo jealous not that i need to worry about rooms yet at this stage    hope you get your panel date through soon xx

mandy wishing you loads of luck tonight hun (though i'm sure you wont need it)    like you said roll on 2005 xx

hi georgia, sounds like you are at the same stage as me although my la only run 2 prep courses each year   hopefully mine will be confirmed soon for sometime in march good luck xx

ruth yeahhhh !!!!! fantastic at last things are moving again for you, hope you have loads of luck in your new house and the move goes smoothly xx

jennifer sorry you haven't heard anything hun, march will soon be here though (i hope) keep your chin up xx

right enough from me for now i'm off to clean my pig sty house up   

take care

luv pam xx


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi everybody,

Hello Georgia, I was over on the Humira board for a while with you.  I'm glad you have decided to go for adoption, hope you are feeling positive.  That is good that they have let you go for prep courses soon after your last tx:  all agencies I spoke to said wait a month.

I have some news at last:  first interview with one agency feb 7th, Information evening from Catholic Children's Society 24th Feb.  Still trying to decide which agency to go with.  had another call today from another LA who initially said they probably would not take us on as we were white, but that they would ask us onto their course if there was a spare place.  We live in SW London, so all the boroughs are quite small and there are a lot of black/mixed race children, so it's not that easy for us to find somebody to take us on.

I am feeling a bit wavery at the moment:  keep reading depressing stories about attachment disorder etc. and feel fearful about what we could  cope with.  Do any of you feel like this?  If you read message boards on Adoption UK site a lot of it seems to be about problems etc.  Maybe this is just because people are more likely to bring up problems as they need advice, but it is worrying.  Obviously karen and Bex very positive stories act as a good balance though!

Good luck to everybody ,

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi Jude
How exciting we will be doing this together.We are very lucky our agency have let us go ahead the reason behind that is we have been in contact with them since 2003 and knew we were having this last go in November as far as they were concerned they knew how serious we were.
I'm not reading into things at the moment so am not sure what you have seen?,but we only have to look at the positive news from Karen and Bex to see we are going down the right route.
Great news you are getting appt organized for Feb
Wishing you all the best
Love Georgia xx


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Georgia,

Well some of the stuff on the adoption uk message boards (a lot of it in fact e.g. jsut read a load about how awful Christmas is for them) and some of the stories in the adoption experience, though of course a lot of them were positive as well.

By the way, in my last post I see I said they told me to wait a month, what I meant was that they said wait 6 months (or some said 12 months).

keep me updated anyway,

Jude


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Folks

Nice to see more of you posting again, I was getting lonely.

Georgia - welcome to the board I have added you to my list and will post it again soon.

Jude - It all depends on the background of the children and what has happened to them in the care system.  Attachment disorder can happen with birth children.  They are wise little things and can sense when something is not quite right.  Our eldest gets funny with Rich when he does her nappy I think its because she senses he's nervous the same thing has happened to a close friend of ours with his birth daughter.  I'm not saying it will never happen but it is certainly something to be mindful of, as it could happen and I think as you say people raise it because it is a problem.  There's no telling how a child might react, I just count my blessings and consider myself extremely lucky.

Ruth - great news about the house.  Hope you get sorted for Xmas.

Ever – hope you get a date soon.  A little nagging doesn’t hurt but the least they should do is keep you posted.

Mandy – hope everything goes well for you and your dh today.

Jennifer – sorry to hear you have not heard anything, hope they make contact with you soon ans hope the wheels roll into motion as soon as possible for you.

Best dash have had loads of jobs to do tonight and now rich wants to nick the computer for his fix.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

HI

any advice on books to read? Our social worker suggested a couple which have made me soooooooo downhertened, all about early separation traumas, abondonmnet issues, loss of self, problems of bonding experienced by adoptees.
I know adoption has difficulties surrounding it but can anyone point me in the direction of a book which might make me feel more positive about the whole idea, only to balance it out if nothing else?

Thanks
HHH


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

anyone know how i can change my email address on this site.....it's just my old work email account is about to be shut down and it's the one that I'm registered with on this site??

thanks,
Ruth.


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Mandy

Hope your meeting yesterday went well. Let us know how you got on.

Take care

Ever xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

HHH - a good book I had was "The Adoption Experience" by Ann Morris.  It has some of the sad bits in too but was quite balanced I felt.  I think Sw's refer you to some of these to frighten off those who aren't wholeheartedly committed to adoption.  These things can happen so you do need to be midnful of them.

Ruth - you will need to access your profile.  Click on your name in a post you've made and it will take you there you then need to modify it.  Hope you can follow this.

Not much to report here, just trying to get things finished for Xmas.  Not that easy when they both sleep during the day at different times.  Have lots of visitors between now and next Wednesday and so don't know when I am going to get most things done.  Thank goodness that Tesco is open 24hrs.

Mandy- as Ever said hope everything went ok, do let us know how it went.

Bye for now
love
Karen x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Karen,

I've fixed my account now.

I'm moving in tomorrow, hurray! 

In case I'm not on here again before the holidays what with moving etc, I hope you all have a brilliant Christmas and New Year.

XXXRuth.


----------



## donnalee (May 21, 2003)

Hi All,
Just an update from me.
SW would have come today, to start homestudy.
But due to family bereavement, i have made an appointment for January.
Roll on 2005.
Donnalee


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

RUTH BEST WISHES FOR YOU IN YOUR NEW HOME​
Hope the move isn't too stressfull and you settle nicely in your new home

have a great xmas and a happy new year

luv pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

donnalee

so sorry you had to cancel due to family bereavement 

good luck for the new year

luv pam xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks so much for your messages, all went really well with our home visit on Tuesday, our new Sw is really nice and we feel som much happier and relaxed with him. He was there for about 2 hours doing our family trees and eco map.

He got a bit lost with my family as both my parents are re married and so i have a large extended family  . I kept him going though with M&S mince pies 

He is coming again tomorrow to to Dh,s 1-2-1 and then on tuesady 21st to do my 1-2-1 and then every week in Jan, so he is still aiming to get us to panel by march, so roll on 2005.

To all my special buddies have a great Christmas and an even better new year.

Mandyxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?pv=XS02EN

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?pv=XS00EN

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?pv=XS01EN

Merry Christmas to you all 

Best wishes

J


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Jennifer, i often pop in and update myself on the adoption thread. we have discussed this avenue ourselves. Anyway, i have had a poo couple of days and seeing this card made me smile the biggest smile I have had since the latest bfn. thankyou.
Merry xmas everyone.
Love
WelshyXXXX


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Karen, so pleased all is going so well for you and your new family.  Sounds like the girls are settling in really well    Well done on the Tesco's trip too.  Sounds like you did better than me.  I have many a trauma with my boys in Tescos     

Fab news that you're coming to the meet in April.  Looking forward to meeting you and your family   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Welshy - sorry to hear you have had a poo couple of days.  Glad that you liked the Christmas cards.  I think they are fab 

All the best

J


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies!    

We went to our inital meeting with LA yesterday and both are convinced that adoption is the right way to go!    Have a meeting with a voluntary agency early Jan so it's just a case of deciding who to go with now. Has anyone else had experience of going through a voluntary agency?

I actually feel I have something to look forward to in 2005 - let's hope it's a good year for all of us!  

Merry Christmas! 

Helen


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

Well we've had a busy few days with lots of visitors in the build up to Xmas and Social Services doing their routine visits, another on Monday.  It was 9.40 by the time Rich and I sat down for our tea last night as I went to Tesco after putting the girls to bed to do a big Xmas shop in preparation for next week.  The card took a bit of a hammering and I have had to hide a load of goodies before Rich and I end up eating them all before Xmas.  Only trouble is I'm so good at hiding them I forget I've got them and end up either buying more or finding them all in the New Year!!

I am so proud of my eldest today, she did a poo this morning and a wee this evening on her potty.  Poor little mite was crying her eyes out after she'd done it but I soon made her smile with me and Rich cheering her and her little sister smiling her congratulations too.  She couldn't wait tonight to tell Rich what she had done, as he was downstairs when we had the wee episode.  Something for her life story book, I think.  The SW praised me for what i've started for them.  I'm basically keeping a hard back book each which I then write notable things in so in years to come they can look back and know exactly when they said or did something memorable.

Ruth - good luck for the house move, hope you get as settled as you can do before xmas and enjoy your first one in your new home.

Mandy - great news on the Sw visit, good luck for the 1-2-1's

Donnalee - sorry to hear of your loss, hope the new year brings better times for you.

Helen - good luck with your meetings.

To everyone else.  If I don't get chance to post properly (although I should get the chance) before the big guy in the red suit arrives then I'd like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and wish you all a very happy and fun filled 2005, hopefully this time next year most of you will be posting like Bex and i about enjoying your first family Christmas.

Love
Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

karen fantastic, your little girl is sooo clever  . what a brill idea about the life books 

i just know this is going to be your best xmas ever as jac said you are such an inspiration to us all

luv pam xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Ladies

Apologies in advance in case I miss anybody, there is so many of us on this thread now it's fantastic.

HHH, I can also recommend the Adoption Experience by Ann Morris, like Karen says it is full of stories from real people, not just a textbook.

Mandy, pleased to hear that everything went well with the SW.  Keep on feeding him the mince pies and roll on March 2005, it won't be long.

Donnalee, sorry for your loss, let's hope that 2005 brings better times for you and your family.

Ruth, hope the move went well on Friday and you can be well settled in for Xmas and your SW's visit.

Jennifer it's annoying when these delays happen but it won't be long until March and you and Pam will soon be on your prep course.

Jude, it's natural to feel nervous after hearing all the stories about attachment disorders and the prep courses won't make you feel any better but bear in mind that most of the stories have happy endings, even when there are initial attachment problems they are often overcome.  Like Karen says it can also happen with birth children not just adopted children, the prep courses will cover this in more detail and I personally feel that it's better to be aware of possible problems and then be pleasantly surprised than the other way around.

Karen, great news on the potty training.  I had this great mental image of your eldest sat on her potty with her face screwed up in concentration.  I bet you and Rich can't wait until Xmas day.  Is you tree up yet?  Are the girls getting more excited?  

I have to admitt that Lee and I are getting excited.  Our SW came this afternoon and we have officially been matched with little XXXXX.  She went through his form E with us, he sounds great, he turned 1 on last Friday, the day after Lee's birthday.  Now it's just a case of waiting for the freeing order to be heard in Court on the 12th Jan and if that all goes ahead succesfully we'll start all the meetings to arrange the introduction.  She could only show us a photocopied photo but he looks really cute.  His SW is coming to meet us on the 4th January.  I can't get too excited about Xmas this year but I am really excited about the outcome of the Court Case.  I know I have to be realistic, the case has been delayed once so it can be delayed again but I'm really hoping for a nice birthday pressie in February.

Hope everyone else is well, will try and pop in again before we go down to my folks for Xmas.

love
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE*

Just would like to wish you all a very happy Christmas and very lucky and fulfilling new year!! To those of you who've reached their goal (like Karen and Becky) - enjoy your very precious first Christmas, and to all of you who are still dreaming of that family Christmas, may this be our last without children!!

Let's put our feet up and enjoy the peace and quiet (with a large glass of wine) while we still can!!
Here's to a fab new year! Cheers!!!

 everhopeful (still!!) xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Cindy - that's great news, he's only just under a month younger than my youngest, its a great age and there are so many "firsts" you still get to experience with them.  Fingers crossed for the 12th Jan, keep us posted, can't wait to find out.

TTFN
Karen x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Cindy, that's brilliant news.  Really pleased for you.  Roll on 12th Jan   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy

Great news about you match   . I hope all goes to plan for you in the new year, and we will all be here to support you and enjoy your happy news.

As you say lets enjoy our last child free christmas.

I am not really looking forward to it but will put on a brave face, which I am sooooooooooooo good at . We have to spend it with SIL and her 2 children and she had the cheek to inform me this week that she couldn't possible go shopping this week as SHE has 2 children!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrrrr.    .

Roll on 2005.

Happy Christmas to all.

Mandyxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

cindy 

fab news hun, roll on the 12th    

luv pam xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Cindy

great news on the match - looking forward to hearing your news - good luck for the 12th January

LB
X


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes. I'm trying to keep my feet on the ground until everything goes through but am still feeling on .

I won't be able to come on line again before Xmas as we're going down to my folks so I'd like to take the opportunity to wish everyone

 A VERY MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR 

AND LET'S HOPE WE ALL GET ONE OF THESE  IN THE TIMES TO COME

love to all
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Cindy - wonderful news about the match and I hope you have a lovely Christmas as well.

All the best to everyone.

J


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all xxx

Popped on to wish you ALL a very happy christmas xxx  I hope all your dreams come true next year like ours did this year...  Thanks also for all the support and well wishes we have recieved prior to and followong the arrival of our little boy LIAM xxx  He is an absolute joy to us and are just loving every minute of being parents.  We are all bonding more and more each day.  Today i took him to see father christmas i enjoyed it more than him but i felt sooo proud, i have had tears in my eyes every since he arrived...we are soooo lucky, its fantastic.  So good luck with every ones adoption stories i wouldn't change our son for the worldxxx  

We are looking forward to christmas morning more than ever this year... lets hope next year you will be in our shoes.xxx    with lots of love and best wishes Rob, Becky and Liam xxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Bex - Awww, Liam    Lovely, just lovely    Have a fantastic family Christmas  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Bex

Great to hear your update on your little boy Liam   .

Have a great Christmas day.   .      

Can't wait to hear all about it.

As you say lets hope that there will be a few more of us this time next year    

Mandyxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Merry Christmas One and All I hope you all have a fantastic Christmas and lets hope well we know 2005 will be the best ever for all of us   

Lots of Love 
Georgia
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Bex

Have a great first christmas with Liam (and of course Rob).  What prompted you to share Liam's name with us?  Just curious as i know X and X's family are PC literate and I wouldn't want them stumbling across this site and then finding details out about me from my profile or previous posts.  Please don't take this as a criticism, I am just curious as I so desparately want to share the girls' names but don't quite have the confidence to do so just yet.

All those on the Adoption thread and FF, have a great Christmas.

Love
Karen x


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Karen, we hope you all have a fantastic christmas too xxx it will be a great christmas morning this year!!

Why share his name, good question, i am confident that his birth family do not use a pc and would have no intention of trying to track him.  Our names including surnames etc have also been keep confidential from his BF along with our location.  Ummed about it for ages.  
Best wishes to all xxx  ;


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I wanted to pop on here and wish everyone a fantastic Christmas and lets hope everyone gets what they want next year!! 
We have been so busy getting the house ready and on top of that Christmas that I have not had much time to post on here.  I finished work on Wednesday and that is it for at least a year!!!!!! Because I am a nanny I may go back and do a couple of days once the girls are a bit older   We still can't quite believe it.  We knew that the foster mother lived locally so can you imagine my surprise when I bumped into her in our local shop last week!!!! and yes she had both girls in the pram I just knew it was them and had to ask her and I was right! they are adorable and we can't wait to meet them in Jan officially. 2 weeks today and our introductions start - I am glad we have got Christmas to keep me busy and sane.
Karen and Bex I am sure you will have a fantastic christmas with your little ones - I bet you can't quite believe it either.
Congratulations Cindy it is so great and  hope that everything runs smoothly for you all xx it is so hard to get down from   is'nt it but thats ok cos it is great to feel happy for a change!!!! 
I really hope that next year is special for everyone 

Lots of love Ann xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just popped in to wish you all a very merry xmas

​ ​  ​  ​   ​


pam xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Everyone, 

thanks for all you good wishes for a smooth move...it all went well, and we've sprung Rocky the cat from the cattery, so he's running aorund the house like a lunatic climbing the christmas tree and generally making the most of being home and free again.

We've had a social worker assigned to us now, so roll on 2005!

I hope you all had a good holiday and are looking forward to 2005 as much as I am,
XXXXRuth.


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

HI everbody,

Just to say, hope everybody had a great Christmas and lets hope New Year is good for all of us (hope better than this one which has been poop!).

I had a nice time at Christmas, stayed at my brothers as my mum's house was full with siblings and wives.  He has a lovely little girl, which made things rather bittersweet for me and my husband, but was nice overall.  Got back yesterday and saw some friends who are over from America with their 5 month old.  For some reason I just felt really ****** off and sick of spending time with other people and their kids.  I feel horrible and a bit selfish but it is rather wearing.  And some people are rather boring about it as well.........

Anyway, hopefully one day  I will get my own chance to be boring!

I am actually at work today so feel slightly sorry for myself as well!

I meant this to be quite jolly but it is just a big gripe!  

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jude, we've all been there!!! Like you we went to a party on Monday night and it was a family party with lots of little kiddies running around.  Like you we can't wait until we are part of the "boring" crowd rather than being useless bystanders.  One day we will all be just as boring as them.

Ruth glad to hear you've got your SW now you're really on the road.

I'd like to wish everyone a Happy New Year.

love
Cindy


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 
HOPE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE IN 2005
HAVE A GREAT TIME TONIGHT 
Love Georgia
xxx​


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi everybody,

Thanks for your message Georgia.  It is not an easy time of year for those of us who are still waiting to be a family.

On another note:  I am having trouble getting my husband to read anything about adoption/look at info etc.  He said he was too busy before (he does work long hours) but that he would read some of the books/look at the info over Christmas, when he had some time on his hands.  he has not read anything however.  Is this normal?  (i suspect it might be)  And will SS look askance at us as it will be me who knows everything about it and he will be comparatively clueless?  And any tips on how I can get him to read stuff?

(he also claimed he was going to spend this time making a storage area for firewood and no sign of that either, so I think it may be a hopeless cause)!

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Had a really busy Xmas with the kids. It wasn't the dream I had hoped for as my eldest is playing up on the eating front at the moment. I have been hormonal  over Xmas as well which hasn't helped, and so as a result it ended in me being in tears on Xmas Day  So a word of warning please don't build it up like I did as it is awful when it isn't quite what you imagined. Other than my hormonal outburst we've had a great time and the kids are still taking cellophane off new toys etc. Once the tree has gone I need to sort out what is staying in the front room and what is going upstairs, until then my front room is like a nursery school playroom!!

I certainly realised it was first Xmas as a mummy though as my pile of presents was a lot less than normal.

Jude - don't worry about your dh this is normal . Mine read nothing, however I was surprised at how much he contributed to the prep course discussions. I am sure when it becomes more of a reality than a process he will come out of his shell more. My dh always talked about if we adopt and I always talked about when we do. I think some of it is about self preservation, after all people go through with tx adoption is still another huge hurdle which isn't always plain sailing.

Ruth - glad you enjoyed Xmas in your new home and great news about the SW. 

Cindy - can't wait for your news this month, you must be so excited 

Ann - and you, wow what a month January is going to be. 

I am going to lock this thread now and start us a new one for 2005. Please let me know if you have any changes to my list

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,20227.0.html

Karen x


----------

